# Where is the best place to buy Baycox?



## nlhayesp

Having read the posts on Baycox, where is the best (read: cheapest) company to get Baycox? I did a google search and was having a hard time finding it anyways. Is it still not approved in the USA? Does that make it illegal to import it? I'm a bit confused by the process.


----------



## MF-Alpines

I bought it at www.horseprerace.com.

http://www.horseprerace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24&products_id=29


----------



## lonestrchic23

I bought from the same place as Cindy.

It actually shipped from a warehouse in Florida... Shipping was $5 & it took 2 days to get here.


----------



## nlhayesp

What is the proper dose?


----------



## MF-Alpines

nlhayesp said:


> What is the proper dose?


1cc/5 lbs.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats

Baycox/toltrazuril is not approved for use by the FDA, so no not approved in USA not even off-label, though I read on a veterinarian website it may be approved for use in horses to treat EPM this spring. There isn't any milk withdrawal time established for any species, but in Australia they've established a 42 day meat withdrawal time for lambs. 

horseprerace ships out of Australia, and has a "distribution center" in Florida, so that is how products arrive quickly with a US shipping address . 

Dixie


----------

